

Evaluating the security of OpenWRT, Part 3: adventures in NOEXECSTACK’land - zdw
http://blog.oldcomputerjunk.net/2014/evaluating-the-security-of-openwrt-part-3-adventures-in-noexecstackland/

======
csirac2
Sounds like it was a fun journey. Don't forget to figure out how to make
ccache work in your cross-compiler toolchain... it doesn't always speed things
up that much (I have some projects that seem to spend more time linking than
compiling), but all those minutes add up :)

